# foam pads for beds?



## bubbafowler (Dec 16, 2015)

Where can I get foam pads about 4-6 inches thick to make custom sized bunks??  Have seen others use it but can't find where they got it.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 16, 2015)

Try asking an upholsterer. There has to be a supplier somewhere.


----------



## Stroker (Dec 16, 2015)

Fabric or craft stores. The good stuff ain't cheap, around $80-100 for a adult size sleeping pad.


----------



## bubbafowler (Dec 16, 2015)

I've seen guys that have pieced them together from some type of thick packing foam for cheap.  I would rather not buy new upholstery foam if possible. Anyone know where you can get this stuff?? I found some on craigslist but he only had one piece thick enough and it was only 18x18


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 16, 2015)

Yep, craft or sewing stores.  Be ready to shell out some cash, that stuff is expensive.  This has been more than 10 years ago, but I picked up some nice aluminum bench seat frames for free to use on a pontoon boat I owned at the time and still ended up spending a couple hundred bucks in foam and material, even though I did the work myself.

You might do better to contact an upholstery shop and see if they will sell you some foam if you need a bunch.


----------



## Kdad (Dec 17, 2015)

I made stand seats out of the same stuff and finally got wise and figured out that any couch, love seat or something similar fit the bill perfectly. If you can find them on c-list for free then you can have more than you can handle. Watch for them out on the curb too and just swipe the cushions if they are throwing it away. Happy hunting!!!


----------



## seeker (Dec 17, 2015)

Costco sells memory foam toppers.

http://www.costco.com/CatalogSearch...ne=30033&keyword=Memory+Foam+Mattress+Toppers


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 18, 2015)

Also, if you find somebody trashing sleeper sofas. The mattresses in them are what you speak of. I put them in my camper. More comfortable than my every nighter !!


----------



## carver (Dec 18, 2015)

There's a guy on Craigslist free has one for nothing in Lawrenceville
Twin foam mattress (Lawrenceville)


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 18, 2015)

Also charity resale places. They can't sale used mattresses don't think. But when box springs are donated, people give them the mattresses too.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2015)

3ringer said:


> Try asking an upholsterer. There has to be a supplier somewhere.



This ^. They will hook you up.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 19, 2015)

bubbafowler said:


> Where can I get foam pads about 4-6 inches thick to make custom sized bunks??  Have seen others use it but can't find where they got it.



Keep looking at mattresses at Goodwill till you find one in there made entirely of foam. Then give Goodwill the $30-40 they want for it and cut it open, makes several camp mattresses. I actually found mine on the side of the road, took it home sprayed it down with Lysol and let it sit in the sun on the deck of my boat for a few days. My wife cut the layers of waffle foam to fit and made custom covers out of fabric she keeps around.


----------



## lagrangedave (Dec 19, 2015)

Elite foam Newnan Georgia, ask for Pete.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 21, 2015)

Stroker said:


> Fabric or craft stores. The good stuff ain't cheap, around $80-100 for a adult size sleeping pad.




X-2----Or Google/search for high density
foam....LOTS of sources to purchase foam
on-line.....just be sure to get green HD
foam....cheap tan foam will not hold up
past 2-3 years.....


----------



## KKrueger (Dec 21, 2015)

We get ads from a place called Ollies Outlet.  Finally saw one in gwinnett last week. In the back corner of the store they had them in various sizes and thickness. Not sure where all they have stores, but this is the interwebs. Quick search should find em.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 22, 2015)

I found brand new foam mattresses on sale at a place in Newnan. $99 for a full size. About 6" thick. They worked great.


----------



## LTZ25 (Dec 23, 2015)

I got mine at Walmart . Com , got a 12 inch and a 4 inch on same bed , it's so comfy it hard to get out and go fishing . Only need a 12 inch.


----------

